

The security of the most popular programming languages - thaumasiotes
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=16694

======
sanderjd
What I found most striking about this article was how different the industry
it is talking about seems to be from the one I've been working in. In their
industry, Java, .Net and ASP are "new", everything else is "legacy", and Perl
and Coldfusion are (admittedly minor) players, but Ruby, Python, and
Javascript don't seem to exist, let alone "new" things like Scala, Clojure,
and Go.

I'd be interested in knowing how representative the "30,000 websites" they
surveyed are of the web as a whole.

